# Celebrity Bremont Pics!



## Timeless: Now WoS

A fun little thread I thought I would share!  Here are some of the celebrities that we found rockin' Bremont watches.

Enjoy!
Anna 








Ewan Mcgregor









Bear Grylls









Bear Grylls









Jake Meyer









Taylor Lautner









Orlando Bloom









Orlando Bloom









Tom Cruise









Tom Cruise


----------



## Bidle

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> A fun little thread I thought I would share!  Here are some of the celebrities that we found rockin' Bremont watches.
> 
> Enjoy!
> Anna
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear Grylls
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bear Grylls


Hi, nice photo's

Does Bear Grylls have a deal with Bremont for wearing the watch??

Thx!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Yes he does, he's actually in their catalog too.


----------



## LFCRules

Timeless Watch Exchange said:


> Orlando Bloom


That should read Dougie Lampkin, with Orlando Bloom ;-)


----------



## Spit161

Bear Grylls has also worn a Breitling Emergency and a Casio G-Shock AWG-101 on previous shows.

cheers.


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

LFCRules said:


> That should read Dougie Lampkin, with Orlando Bloom ;-)


Orlando Bloom is the one wearing the Bremont, but if Dougie want's to rock one we'll post a pic with his name underneath ;-)


----------



## Bidle

Spit161 said:


> Bear Grylls has also worn a Breitling Emergency and a Casio G-Shock AWG-101 on previous shows.
> 
> cheers.


Yes I noticed this; still thx!


----------



## HR F1

The Bremont website also has a gallery of celebrities wearing its watches along with a gallery of "regular" folk wearing Bremont. Fun to flip through!


----------



## Stonechild

Cool Post, thanks for the digging the pics up.

Jay


----------



## Bidle

I just learned Bear already took off his Bremont for a Casio. Too bad.

Edit: Sorry think I was mis informed!??

Here is still a movie from dec 2010:


----------



## mattjmcd

I won't nick the pic, but I recall seeing a photo of Sly Stallone wearing a Bremont on another forum.


----------



## vipereaper30

Yeah, Bremont put him up on FB wearing a green Alt1-C I believe.


----------



## simoncudd

vipereaper30 said:


> Yeah, Bremont put him up on FB wearing a green Alt1-C I believe.


.....actually an MBII on a green leather strap !!


----------



## Timeless: Now WoS

Thought I would update this thread a bit 

Anna


----------

